# og, larry og, HA og,masterxbubba,purplekush gdp, purplekush,chemdog,ssh by the gooDR.



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello stoner friends I am so excited to share with you my new grow Iam making a GJ for my records n for peolple to see some eye candy Ill b getting a HD camera. for now I got a cell phone.

the ladies are like the title

-Regular OG KUSH
-Larry OG Kush
-Hells Angels OG KUSH
-Shaman kush (masterKUSHXbubbaKUSH) my all time favorite!!!!!!:icon_smile: 
-purple kush
-grandaddy purple
-purple kush
-chemdog
-super silver haze
-2 orage kushxogkush beans 
i got the clones from two clinics here i so cal 

Im usin ebb  flow system with 4x4 tray(s) water pump(s) and an air pump  with the air stone(s)General Hydroponics expert formula i went with the banana bliss nectar

Im also gonna start an organic grow with bat guano worm castings bone meals blood meals n no  chemicals on this grow

1000w hps to flower 
sun blaze t5 to veg 
MH 400w to veg 
MH 1000w to veg

cooling things down with frost box
c02 (first time I use c02):holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn Dr...you got a hell of a strain list there. Very nice. I look forward to the Larry OG especially. Good smoke indeed.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Damn Dr...you got a hell of a strain list there. Very nice. I look forward to the Larry OG especially. Good smoke indeed.




yeah I can t wait:hubba: 

I forgot to mention 

-afghani kush


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 18, 2012)

so I havent had a chance to get a camera but I think tomorrow.... just in time cause Im 6 weeks into flowering   the plants made a come back after gettting attacked by some (the green fly) aphids... I had my day and killed them ALL for good with BAYER!  thanks Hamster lewis recomended me this and other remedies okay then o to the pictures and the camera



Im starting my new season this time I got a few of my favorite ORGANIC
MASTER BUBBA KUSH
OG KUSH
AFGHANI KUSH


im still gonna keep doing the supersilverhaze, chemdog, GDP, larry OG in hydro  
Check out the Picture coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Doc. I'm in.  Curios to see the Afhani kush.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 28, 2012)

yes sir Ill take a coulple of pic from the two afghani I have Thanks for stopping by power planter


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 28, 2012)

yes we got the afghani smelling like spicy strong smell of like sweet fruit but ot so fruty may be piny like if your were outside on the woods with aftersmell of bacon in my opinion yummi


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 28, 2012)

sexy goilz :hubba: u gots there Doc...


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice Doc.  They look just beautiful.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 29, 2012)

herees lady afghani


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 29, 2012)

day 60


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 29, 2012)

4 days dry and still on the plant day 60
:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are some crusty buds Dr....nice job.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks HL and dont worry its cool gods will help you smoke a lot of bomb I'm with you brother Ill take a plane as soon as you tell me    hey check it out they told me it was GDP but  looks weird not gdp but idk it smells like strawberries  here some pictures a lot of crystal but tiny nugs I only got 1/2 Oz lol  oh well I dot think Ill b keeping the line up unless is pure fire


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are some fine looking buds sir! keep up the good work!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2012)

hello Partybro420 thank you good sir ill keep posting pictures of the rest of the flock 

here is one of my fav.   "the OG kush"   lemon dankness from heaven here some pics
medium colas ill post pics of the big one lateer when i get to them as im trimming thank u for stoping to see the ladies


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2012)

weeee! I'm glad that I found my way into this grow Dr. any pics of the growroom?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2012)

hello Zem thanks I still have a lot to show here is one light in the 8 light room

first picture is of 4 larry og kush under 1000 w hps
second third and fourth are some massive colas of CHEMDOg super frusty smeling delicious


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2012)

trimming huge chemdog


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

looking dank forsure.. congrats on the good smoke.


----------



## zem (Mar 2, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks bubba902 Zem and Roddy for droping lines Im so happy Im finally done with this crop... can t wait to post a lot of pictures I still have Larry Og, Bubbaxmaster and the regural Og... stay tuned stoner friends  i about to roll some afghani love the taste smell and high here is a picture


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful girls, Dr.!  I can't imagine that many strains at once--you did a stellar job--dankness everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 2, 2012)

I know right i had to use one strain per light


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 3, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> looking dank forsure.. congrats on the good smoke.


thanks Bubba902
like people up north would say "hella" Dank   real dank strong *** Og kush I just took my first bowl and **** man im so ******* high "some heavy **** man I never seen anything like this in my life man.... luv the lemon

I also have the chemdog, hells angels Og, Larry Og and they all smell like lemon   here some og kush im doing

all pictures of Og kush i took about 14 tops no in the tray i thik is gona take me 3 hrs to trim em less i hhope


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 14, 2012)

so Im all done canning :icon_smile:   i got 36 jars :hubba:  i was hoping for a lil more... i gotta talk to Hamster about my weight... i started using purified water and a few other changes im also adding more plants in order to get bigger yield
 I hope I get better at growing before I go broke   mary j. is good tho im about to star flowering my next crop before i do my first official outdoor thanks for stoping Ill post pictures soon


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Doc. I wouldn't worry about your weight it will go up as you get dial in.36 jars is a nice problem to have


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 14, 2012)

Boy.  I can practically smell those plump trichomes and magenta pistils.  Yum!


----------



## Fredoboi141 (Sep 1, 2015)

WOW these pix are amazing. Your grow is awesome... Simply WOW Dr.!!!


----------

